# DSBTalk needs a wiki



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

While I know that the Dish side of the site has their EKB, and that Stuart has started a CE Dictionary here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134212, what I think would serve DBSTalk and the users best would be a wiki.

It looks like a free one is available here. http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/MediaWiki

So what do you all say?

Yay
or
Nay?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm all for it! I can help patrol it to take some of the burden off of the mods if necessary, since it's another burden. I think it's a useful idea though.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I hate Wiki's


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I am all for it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I've thought of this for a while, and actually created a framework for a consolidated resource using Google docs. It was very rudimentary, and I didn't even plan it out too far, but started with some basic links and Firmware stats. (I had 20 minutes to spare one day ... didn't get very far as you can see.) 

With GoogleDocs, anyone willing to sign up for Gmail can collaborate on this ...

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=phsHcQlmAgzipkAeW2auzYQ&gid=2


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Please see this thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68184

Closing


----------

